# 24-120 VR to 18-200 VR Advice for D90



## boomer (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, so i currently have a 24-120 VR film lens and have had it for several years mounted on my N80. Now that i just got my D90 a few months back i have been thinking about getting the 18-200 VR. i have a local friend that will sell me his for about $600 which seems to be about the going rate for a nice used one.

It looks like i could sell my 24-120 for about 300-350 or i may even decide to keep it for my N80.

Just looking for your opinions on upgrading to the 18-200 VR. What are some advantages vs disadvantages between the two besides the obvious gain for focal range. Think i will enjoy it that much more than my 24-120?

OR.......i can keep my 24-120 VR and get a 70-300 VR.....opinions on this?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## nmsnapshots (Aug 5, 2009)

I love my 18-200 lens, use it on my D90.  It's all I use now...


----------



## AlexColeman (Aug 5, 2009)

18-200, if you understand the limitations of an all around.


----------



## Josh220 (Aug 5, 2009)

They go brand new for $700 and your "friend" is selling it to you used for $600? Some friend... That thing better be in MINT condition.


----------



## boomer (Aug 5, 2009)

Josh220 said:


> They go brand new for $700 and your "friend" is selling it to you used for $600? Some friend... That thing better be in MINT condition.



Thanks for the advice!

Ya, its not set in stone or anything. he just threw that figure out there to start.

On eBay i looked through all the sold completed items and they sell from $500-650. So i was thinking about offering him 550 first and maybe go up to 575. 550 would seem like a fair price tho.....you think? Or you think lower still?

I'm going to check it out this Saturday and well see how i like it.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 5, 2009)

My advice after owning 2 Nikon 18-200VR lenses...

Sigma 18-250 HSM OS!

This is a SWEET lens, I love it... and talk about range.












I just love everything about it for an all around photo walk lens!


----------



## Josh220 (Aug 5, 2009)

boomer said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> > They go brand new for $700 and your "friend" is selling it to you used for $600? Some friend... That thing better be in MINT condition.
> ...



$550-$600 is what I would expect to get from a complete stranger. For a friend I would only expect $500. So yes, I think $550 is high enough on your part.


----------



## boogschd (Aug 5, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> My advice after owning 2 Nikon 18-200VR lenses...
> 
> Sigma 18-250 HSM OS!
> 
> This is a SWEET lens, I love it... and talk about range.



cheaper by $160-ish  on amazon
farther range

but still..

moar explanashunz needed


----------

